# Computer Problem



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The problem started last night, when I was working, it froze on me, I restarted and after a few minutes, it froze again. This morning it doesn't even load into the window. It doesn't even let me reinstall window nor repair.

When I turn on the computer, it doesn't go into Norton Utilities (after I press delete), and when it does go into the window (after a million times of restarting), it froze half way. Sometimes it doesn't even load, it just stay blank or keep on restarting and then froze.

What do you think??? A bad Video Card? Motherboard? or Hard Drive?

video card is XFX 6800 
motherboard is MSI K8N Neo 3


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you run in safe mode?

Do you have the OS CD?

Check to ensure your fans are all running. If you have another large fan try opening up the unit and point the fan at it then start. This is a common issue when overheating.

Do you hear a click sound just before the restart? Could be a corrupt hard drive.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like a similiar problem like I had a few weeks ago. Turned out it was a corrupted hard drive. Fortunately was warrantied so the HD was replaced... got a 500 Gig and the original was a 340 Gig. Geek Squad was able to bck up everything to my jump drive so no data lost.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Can you run in safe mode?
> 
> Do you have the OS CD?
> 
> ...


cd won't do any good, it won't boot up

can't run in safe mode, can't run in anything, it doesn't even run now

its not overheating, because the case is open on all 2 sides

not sure about the click sound, but it does buzz for a sec or two when I turn on / off the computer



KnaveTO said:


> Sounds like a similiar problem like I had a few weeks ago. Turned out it was a corrupted hard drive. Fortunately was warrantied so the HD was replaced... got a 500 Gig and the original was a 340 Gig. Geek Squad was able to bck up everything to my jump drive so no data lost.


its a 4 yrs old computer system (Western Digit 80Gb)

Don't have $70 to spare atm, have to wait till next month


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sometimes the power on LED will flash a specific pattern when you start up indicating an issue w/ something like the hard drive or mother board. do you see any such thing?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> sometimes the power on LED will flash a specific pattern when you start up indicating an issue w/ something like the hard drive or mother board. do you see any such thing?


No, its a custom build system (I build it myself) and the led doesn't flash


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like the exact problem I had a while ago (which almost resulted in me losing my thesis).

The suggestion to me was that the MB might be fubar. Of course, on a custom build that would be much easier to replace then my Vaio. . .

Can you access the HD if you put it on another comp? My HD was also corrupted but luckily I was able toretrieve everything with Ubuntu.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 try setting the HD into another PC or with an external connector and see if that's the problem. If it's accessible it would rule it out. Is it an IDE or SATA drive?

Though if it doesn't even show the POST it could be the MB.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you access your BIOS, or does it not even get that far?

If it isn't getting beyond the POST, your motherboard or cpu is likely pooched.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Can you access your BIOS, or does it not even get that far?
> 
> If it isn't getting beyond the POST, your motherboard or cpu is likely pooched.


Yeah, if it's not overheating (check the fans if they are all running at full speed, as open case won't fix the seized up fans), then your CPU or mobo components are dying.

The common cause is, if the system is old, the capacitor. Cheap mobos use cheap caps that won't last more than few years. Some manufacturers will even advertise "using Japanese manufactured capacitors" on some of their high end models.

Anyway, check the fan again, all mechanical parts have limited life span, and they will die at some point.

Also, make sure your memory modules are sitting properly..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> +1 try setting the HD into another PC or with an external connector and see if that's the problem. If it's accessible it would rule it out. Is it an IDE or SATA drive?
> 
> Though if it doesn't even show the POST it could be the MB.


IDE



Chris S said:


> Can you access your BIOS, or does it not even get that far?
> 
> If it isn't getting beyond the POST, your motherboard or cpu is likely pooched.


it freezes up at BIOS



conix67 said:


> Yeah, if it's not overheating (check the fans if they are all running at full speed, as open case won't fix the seized up fans), then your CPU or mobo components are dying.
> 
> The common cause is, if the system is old, the capacitor. Cheap mobos use cheap caps that won't last more than few years. Some manufacturers will even advertise "using Japanese manufactured capacitors" on some of their high end models.
> 
> ...


fans on the motherboard and the video card have stop working for a long long time (don't know why)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> fans on the motherboard and the video card have stop working for a long long time (don't know why)


If the fans stopped working, you need to fix them first. Otherwise you will have problems..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> IDE
> it freezes up at BIOS
> fans on the motherboard and the video card have stop working for a long long time (don't know why)





conix67 said:


> If the fans stopped working, you need to fix them first. Otherwise you will have problems..


Might be already too late. How close are you to RHill? I might be able to check it out for you.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Open the case and look at the capacitors on the motherboard - see if they're swollen/bulging or leaking...

At +/- 4yrs old, you're right on the edge of this issue, but around 4-6 years ago there was a BIG problem that affected a very wide range of electronics products whereby the components market was flooded with a shedload of cheap capacitors... many mfrs bought them and installed them into their electronics devices (including PC's) - but the capacitors failed prematurely... it's a 2 min job to take off the side panel, look at the caps and see that all is OK...

http://news.cnet.com/PCs-plagued-by...41-5942647.html?part=dht&tag=ntop&tag=nl.e703

If not, then it does sound like either a Mbrd or an HDD issue. Either way, I'd recommend NOT keep trying to keep booting the machine... you could cause yourself more heartache/trouble.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yikes, the fans on your mobo and vid card are two of the most important. The case fans are designed to provide air flow through the case itself; to blow out hot air, and suck in cooler air.

The fans on your mobo cool specific components that create a lot of heat, like your CPU. Same with your video card, the fan cools down the cpu on the card itself. It sounds like your cpu might have fried your motherboard or the cpu itself. If it won't post, it can't load the small internal programs built into your motherboard. 

The good thing is, your hard drive is probably fine, which means you won't lose any data beyond some installed programs.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep. know this one very well. Almost every PC at work had it's MB replaced. lol ....yep Dell Optiplex GX270s

Most of them went before last year though.



Windowlicka said:


> Open the case and look at the capacitors on the motherboard - see if they're swollen/bulging or leaking...
> 
> At +/- 4yrs old, you're right on the edge of this issue, but around 4-6 years ago there was a BIG problem that affected a very wide range of electronics products whereby the components market was flooded with a shedload of cheap capacitors... many mfrs bought them and installed them into their electronics devices (including PC's) - but the capacitors failed prematurely... it's a 2 min job to take off the side panel, look at the caps and see that all is OK...
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

conix67 said:


> If the fans stopped working, you need to fix them first. Otherwise you will have problems..


They stop working for years and the computer was running fine till 2 days ago



Riceburner said:


> Might be already too late. How close are you to RHill? I might be able to check it out for you.


I live in Markham, BUT do I have to pay if you look at it??? Because it's kinda silly to get an old computer fix / diagnose, when you can get a brand new AMD Quad system for around $400



Windowlicka said:


> Open the case and look at the capacitors on the motherboard - see if they're swollen/bulging or leaking...
> 
> At +/- 4yrs old, you're right on the edge of this issue, but around 4-6 years ago there was a BIG problem that affected a very wide range of electronics products whereby the components market was flooded with a shedload of cheap capacitors... many mfrs bought them and installed them into their electronics devices (including PC's) - but the capacitors failed prematurely... it's a 2 min job to take off the side panel, look at the caps and see that all is OK...
> 
> ...


nothing in visual perspective that look burned or swollen, but my brother and I did smell some burning part (didn't locate the source) a few months ago


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

naw, no cost ...at least not in $.  

Just drop it off and I'll take a look. Might take a few days though...I'd do it when I get a chance/time. No promises, but I can at least try your drive in one of my test systems and your MB/PC with one of my test drives.

Or depending on where you are I might be able to stop by. Got another comp with a USB input available?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

found out the problem, FRIED motherboard x...x


----------

